# Viewing Pictures attached to message posts



## Philjoe5 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm getting frustrated trying to "see" pictures that are attached or embedded in message posts.    I've looked all over my security settings in IE and McAffee virus scan software but have been unable to find the source of this problem. I have no trouble seeing pictures that are part of the message, as when they are created with a link to photobucket or the like. For example, this message posted today:

Re: Turning a crankshaft with temporary added-on centers 
« Reply #3 on: Today at 07:15:55 PM »

has a .jpg picture attached to it. When I click on the link, the software seems to download "something" but then my image editing software shows the message "No Preview Available". 

Help! I'm going crackers :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Hilmar (Nov 17, 2008)

Phil, You have to log in to see it.
Hilmar


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hilmar,
I tried your suggestion. When I go to this site I'm automatically logged in. So I logged out and then logged back in but again no pictures. The avatar for the sender of that message where I can't view the attached picture is also not viewable. I get a little square with a red "X" in it.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you using IE or Firefox Phil?

Can you right click the red X and select 'show picture'?

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric,
I'm using IE. If I right click on the image and select "show picture" I get the same result. That is, it appears as if a download is taking place, my download manager window pops up, and then my Micorsoft Image Viewer program loads and instead of the picture I get a message that says "No Preview Available". This has been going on for a few months and it's driving me bonkers. But then, who isn't being driven bonkers by this technology of ours, eh? :

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 17, 2008)

Phil,

I am going to send you a PM with a solution. Give me 5 or 10 minutes.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 17, 2008)

Sent the PM


----------



## biometrics (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you at work when this photo problem occurs? 

...and perhaps behind a corporate firewall?

Many corporations and businesses use filtering technology that blocks public internet storage website to keep their employees working instead of visiting hobby sites like ours.

Photobucket.com is an example of the sites that are frequently filtered. I can't see any photos when I am at work either...


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 18, 2008)

Eric, Bio,
This happens only at home since I have no workplace (retired ;D). Did the Firefox download. Loaded Firefox, went to the message with the attached *.jpg, went to view it, got a "Snapfire" app that seemed to perform a download, but again same message "No Preview Available". All is not lost, though, because I really prefer the Firefox browser and will use it exclusively once I get it set up. Thanks for the suggestions. Eventually this too will be solved 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## biometrics (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the URL for your own avatar:

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg261/philjoe5/Model engines/Completed125xa.jpg

I can't see it at work... can you see it at home when you click on the link above?


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 18, 2008)

biometrics  said:
			
		

> can you see it at home



Yes; it's fine .............. 

Phil, I really think somewhere, deep down, your computer security settings are keeping you from displaying images etc .............. it's just a case of finding the offending "bit" ??? I built a new machine about a year ago and it's been a Royal PITA, it blocks all sorts of links and pictures, so much so that I fixed the old one ................. before long the offending machine will be having a reformat and reinstall of all it's OS etc.

CC


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bio,
Yes I can see it OK. I can see most avatars, but not all of them. Some just have a gray rectangle with a red "X" in it.

CC,
I think you're right. But it is burried DEEP because I've checked all the settings that most sane (or insane) folks are likely to check. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## dsquire (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys

For what its worth, tonight at 10:15 pm on the "_Turning a crankshaft with temporary added-on centers_" Thread. 

In a post by *Maryak*, his avatar doesn't show up, just a small box with a red x. In the next post by *RonGinger*, his avatar does show up. 

Sometimes this happens and the next time it is OK. Also, sometimes some of the *.jpg pictures don't show yet pictures in the post above and below do show up. Sometimes if I do refresh it will bring them up but just as often it won't. It is something that I have never really been able to put a handle on.

Also, this is not exclusive to this forum as I have seen it happen in several different forums that I take part in.

Cheers

Don 

_*NOTE*: I don't believe that the things I am talking about in this post are in any way related to the other problem that the forum is having today.  Don_


----------



## wareagle (Nov 18, 2008)

There are several issues with the site that are present at the momnet. Rest assured we are working on it!! 

As far as seeing the offending HTML code, that has been found but the removal will be a little more detailed than just deleting a few lines of the hack. If care isn't taken, the site could easily be knocked down. We are not rushing into anything at his time and are methodically working the problem to avoid making things worse. I will start a thread in the computers forum for issues found with the. Please put anything you have there.


----------

